# 200ft shot with Dayhikers chalice



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i went out to do a little plinking today, it was the first time i shot in a couple of weeks, i had my pocket rocket 3 rigged up with double hunting bands but there was no rabbits anywere, so i switched to dayhikers chalice that i made from the shared design section with single theraband gold and 9.5mm steel ammo, i set the can up and had a couple of shots from about 200ft, i didnt measure it but it was definately more than 150ft because thats the distance i'v been attempting the suspended card cut from and it was further than that,
anyway on my 5th shot i hit it and went through both sides of the can -- john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good shot john


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Good shot indeed. Can't wait to try your Catapult...


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

nice!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

pukka


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

awesome shot!!!
I would love to have this accouracy....

I think I should train shooting more often...


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

what size ammo you hitting with john?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

John your like a Sniper with that slingshot. Awesome shooting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

John,, I could see the excitement in you when you hit that AWESOME shot... gotta be a great feeling

Good Job

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a real feat, John! Glad you took that one with you. Looks like you did a great job.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Great shot! That is some beautiful country you live in there, it is on my list of places to visit.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Awesome shot bro!!


----------



## peash00ter (Aug 12, 2011)

awesome shot , on quick question
have you ever hit the camera? i mean cause at 200' away im sure its easy to be off by a couple feet


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

peash00ter said:


> awesome shot , on quick question
> have you ever hit the camera? i mean cause at 200' away im sure its easy to be off by a couple feet


no not yet, but i have come close lol,


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Great shot John. At 200' I would be happy to see the can. Papa G


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

flippinout said:


> Great shot! That is some beautiful country you live in there, it is on my list of places to visit.


yes its great around here, just hills, rivers, lakes and country, i try and get out walking has much has i can


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

-SRS-45- said:


> what size ammo you hitting with john?


9.5mm steel, thanks


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

great shooting


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome! Excellent shot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting John


----------



## Bad Company (Aug 12, 2011)

my first shot would have killed that camera... nice shooting!


----------

